# Question about making and becoming known as a fursuit maker



## Craftingfur (Jun 7, 2015)

So I've been at this for a month and a little more. I've been talking to people that are pros and then taking notes about making and becoming known, hut my problem is that my parents don't want me making anything for myself or using money from working. So every time someone is looking for a maker I email them and tell them about myself and that I'm new, but have notes of others and their works, and would refund them as soon as possible and give them a free gift for working with me. They usually leave me with no answer which isn't any help. So I was wondering how to fix this in my situation.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 7, 2015)

I think this is in the wrong section, and more a fursuit area thing.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 7, 2015)

Do you have examples of suits you made already to show to them?


----------



## Craftingfur (Jun 7, 2015)

That's also another problem. I haven't made any. I just have sewing and crafting skills on hand


----------



## Misomie (Jun 7, 2015)

You're going to have to make personal and premade suits before taking commissions. You're probably best waiting until 18 to start selling though (because of the weird legalities with minors). You're going to have to have your parents understand that it's your money and your choice. However, you might be able to convince them about prenades (suits you make and then go and sell them).


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not meaning to be rude or anything but you can't really expect people to buy a suit from you if you cant't show them an example, let alone if you haven't made any.
Suits are really expensive and hard to make, they won't just entrust someone with their money if they don't have a clue what they will end up with.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Jun 18, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> I'm not meaning to be rude or anything but you can't really expect people to buy a suit from you if you cant't show them an example, let alone if you haven't made any.
> Suits are really expensive and hard to make, they won't just entrust someone with their money if they don't have a clue what they will end up with.


Totally agree with this! Honestly, the best way you can become known is to post photos of your fursuits and gain a following. If you've never made a fursuit, there's almost no chance someone would be willing to buy from you. Without seeing photos, someone may as well make the fursuit themselves for the first time! If you need samples, why not ask your parents if you can make some fursuits simply to sell? That way, you'll get practice and be able to sell off the suits.  

Ultimately, though, if your parents are not supportive, that's going to be your largest issue. I would talk with them again about how much you want to create fursuits and see if they will accept it. If they won't, you are likely going to have to wait until you move out to become any sort of fursuit maker (famous or not).


----------



## Dracorex5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's how how do it

Say you make fursuit-> profit

......Oh wait, that's not right. Try this instead

Make fursuit -> Lock that fursuit away in a closet and never look at it again -> make another fursuit -> show to the masses -> receive feedback -> make more fursuit -> get more feedback -> learn to make well made fursuit -> start selling well made fursuit -> your skills will be your advertisement -> THEN profit


----------

